# Chondral lesion of humeral head



## Sara82 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was having a little trouble with the dx code for chindral lesion of the humeral head. I was thinking maybe 733.90? Does anyone have a better suggestion for this dx?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd go with 733.90


----------

